# Striped Marsh Frog and Brown Tree Frog Living together.



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi I will be getting Some Southern Brown Tree Frogs and I was wondering can striped marsh frogs live with them too and I will be feeding them every 3 days is this good for them too.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 6, 2013)

didn't someone just tell you that you cant keep stiped marsh or was it spotted march cant remember as they will eat brown tree frogs?


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh Yeah woops


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 6, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> didn't someone just tell you that you cant keep stiped marsh or was it spotted march cant remember as they will eat brown tree frogs?


Yep that was me, 

Antaresialover I feed mine every second day, but every three days will work too


----------

